# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Lapa??Nudibrânquios ?? Não sei...

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Após algum afastamento do meu aquário http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2&goto=newpost

detectei agora a presença destes seres em algum número no meu aquário.

Anexo 7377
Anexo 7378

Podem-me dizer o que são?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Duarte Araujo

não consigo ver bem mas parecem-me lapas...

fazes TPA´s com água natural?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Duarte

Também me parecem Lapas! mas Lapas num reef? É comum?
Penso que também seja bom sinal?

Água natural? nunca... mas em tempos coloquei 1 mexilhão apetrechado de organismos...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Eu nunca fiz tpa's com água natural, e tenho desses e outros aos montes, principalmente no escumador!
Para mim isso é normal, porque vêem na rv e desenvolvem-se com o tempo.
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Tal como diz o Rui Bessa isso é normal e eu acrescento que é benéfico, pelo menos dentro de limites controlados.... São de facto lapas e surgem mais no escumador onde encontram mais alimento que é constituido por detritos e pelicula bacteriana, uma das razões porque em tempos sugeri ao Tiago Garcia que colocasse uma placa de plástico na caixa depuradora (=sump) e ao fim de algum tempo a colocasse nos sistema onde as esterlas-do-mar podessem chegar para assim se alimentarem da pelicula bacteriana (viscosa e escorregadia ao tacto) que normalmente se forma nessas condições e assim se forma também nas paredes do escumador onde essas lapas se vão alimentar.
Deverão/poderão ser Patella vulgata ou Diodora que podes ver aqui * 	Patella vulgata* e aqui * 	Lapa ?*

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Obrigado pela vossa ajuda.
Realmente parecem lapas e tenho-as em algum número. Inclusivamente ao limpar o escumador, mandei 3 para dentro do aqua.  :Smile: 

É sempre bom conhecer o grau de biodiversidade do nosso aqua.

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nelson Lima

boas PEDRO.
em relação as lapas, eu fiquei cheio delas... por acaso nao sabes como e que se livra delas? existe algum que as coma?

----------

